# Windbreaks



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

We are looking to get a windbreak, "windbreak of Nottingham" look absolute quality but at a price! However,you only get what you pay for! Could anyone advise on experiences with a windbreak and recommendations would be appreciated.

We have a 9m Motorhome and a small dog so the idea of two compartments appeal.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a superb Jormax Windbreak - it is solidly constructed, has excellent stability and extra guy lines to ensure it does not blow over....

but it is not a cheap accessory.....

http://www.jormaxwindbreaks.co.uk/

they are sold at many MH shows and certainly are highly recommended by us.......  

The addition of a see through panel means that you do not end up totally isolated and it is easy to link them together to create a large enclosed space if you wish.......

Dave


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Windbreak*

Thanks Dave, I have had a quick look on their website and they also look like the quality I'm looking for.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

WE don't use them as they would not prevent Shadow getting out

As a wind break we prefer windblocker shades

For the dog a secure garage with wire doors either side

Aldra


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I try to carry 5 or 6 so that I can build a fortress so that I do not get annoyed on site by other campers cutting across my pitch or children on bikes.

only kidding


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

We actually use a cage which is quite large for the dog a "Bodequero" which is taller but similar to. Jack Russell and he's quite happy in there but the idea of an enclosure appeals as he would have more space to chill. 

What are Windblocker shades? 

The availability of quality/sturdy windbreaks without the been of guide ropes everywhere seems very limited.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Jormax ones we like have tensioning bars and guy lines as well as aluminium poles (NB aluminium not the cross-the-pond incorrectly spelled version...... :lol: ).

The tensioning bars are adjusted by screws so that the uproghts are kept uproght and do not collapse together, the guy lines stop it moving backwards and forewards if the wind is coming against it - itherwise they tend to dig bigger and bigger holes until the entire things fall out....

So although they may seem a nuisance at the time, they do serve very useful functions IMO.

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I absolutely hate 'em,I have tried a few different designs and every one of them has ended up in a heap on the floor in strong winds.

We always tend to go the the windiest places on earth so that may be a factor :roll: 


rayc said:


> I try to carry 5 or 6 so that I can build a fortress so that I do not get annoyed on site by other campers cutting across my pitch or children on bikes.
> 
> only kidding


Many a true word in jest,I have witnessed this strange phenomona whereby a camper has surrounded their pitch with garish windbreaks and defended their territory,scowling at anyone who dares to come near. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I dont think they would be a fail safe way to restrain a dog unless there was a rope restraint used in conjunction 

They stop the wind, define an area, prevent people passing too close are easy to erect and remove and very light weight Littlebt

Aldra


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have had a few people buy my awnings to keep dogs in. I suppose it depends on the dog though, some are better than Houdini at escaping :lol:


----------

